# Has anyone actually drove to Greenwich?



## robthecob (3 August 2012)

As above really, but I have tickets for the dressage next Thursday and we have been offered parking at one of my friends offices.

When I came down for the x country we drove to north London and then used the tube /dlr to travel in. It took a while but only because it was 23 stops on the tube  the whole thing was rather stress free. I'm just worried by joining the London traffic we will never get there.


----------



## LizzieJ (3 August 2012)

I'd do the tube/dlr again


----------



## Thistle (3 August 2012)

I did hear some people saying they had parked at O2 and walked 10 mins to Greenwich


----------



## jellyshark (3 August 2012)

We drove on Tuesday - well to be honest my husband drove us, dropped us off outside the gates and picked us up just outside. No real traffic issues just busy around the olympic park. We did it in  4 hours - which from Cheshire is pretty good.


----------



## Joeyjojo (3 August 2012)

Depends where you're coming from, generally traffic has been ok in London, but as they've closed so many of the roads in Greenwich there are a few spots where you'll queue for 30mins to move about 200m! If you tell me your route I can tell you my experience of that route.


----------



## madmav (3 August 2012)

Defo tube/dlr it if you're crossing London. That is always pants. Although it is eerily quiet in my home town right now


----------



## hcm88 (3 August 2012)

We drove to Bexleyheath then got train straight to Blackheath (took no time at all) and then walked to the park, very easy. But we arrived at 7:30 for trot up so roads and trains were very quiet as we missed the rush hour. Perhaps if you're worried I'd arrive early, park and then you can always hang around Greenwich itself for a bit, get a coffee or something before gates open.

Could you park in Bluewater and train it from Greenhithe? Not sure if thats possible but an option!


----------



## SpruceRI (4 August 2012)

We went up today on the train to Greenwich and then by DLR to Stratford.  The roads were empty!!


----------

